# Internal hemorrhoidectomy only by excision



## wcarmignani (Jun 17, 2011)

My surgeon performed a internal hemorrhoidectomy by excision of 3 column/groups and I was wondering what others have done in this type of case. I'm debating between 46999 and 46260 with a 52. I'm hesitant about using the 52 since it wasn't reduced/eliminated by the physician, patient just didnt have any external hemorrhoids.


----------



## Anita Johnson (Jun 23, 2011)

*46260*

Hello.
With 46260 I interpret the word "and" to mean "and/or". I would use it for your case without any modifier. Unlisted codes are a headache. In your case, 3 columns qualifies. Good luck.


----------

